# BUYING USED



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey fellas, I've been looking into Used inline muzzle loaders, really just kick'n tires till funds become available. Do you have any advice on what to look for as far as wear. Should I look primarily at riffling? Is there any quirks inlines have I should be aware of ? What are some of your favorite brand's and models. I have heard all great things about Austin & Halleck, but being out of buisness freaks me out a little. Thanks for any advice..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You want to watch for any signs of pitting from a lack of cleaning, in both the barrels and action assemblies from gas blowback.


-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with Dallen, be vigilent in looking into how well upkept the gun has been. Its likely that any gun you look at will be clean when you look at it. 

I use the Thompson Center Omega and love it. I know there's a bunch of good brands out there but this one has worked great for me. East to load, easy to disassemble and clean. This is the route I would take, but TC is not the only good brand out there.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I also bought mine used (TC encore) - Good way to get a good gun for a good deal...
As already mention, just check for pitting...

You will want to make some upgrades to the older TC encores (and probably other models too) (such as E-Z tip extractor and a good hammer spur) I also changed out the old stock for the new Pro-hunter flex stock... but IMHO the new easy removable breech plugs are not necessary...


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Thompson definatly has the majority with everyone I've talked with. I looked at a friends and noticed some pitting so that was really good advise. Thanks again...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One thought. I've been shopping for another rifle for quite a while. And what I've found is that used really won't save you any money over new. People overprice their used stuff without ever checking the going price at Cabelas or where ever fire arms are sold. Outside certain collectables that have value because they aren't produced any more, I'm yet to see any used rifle for less than the same thing new. And like a car, there is much to be said that you know its entire history and treatment. And if the costs are the same, or very near the same, then buy new. It isn't worth saving $20 bucks.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Good advice Gary. I have decided too purchase new for just that reason. I like to put the first scratches on my riffles anyway. Thanks for the replys maybe I'll be out on the muzzy in a couple of seasons.


----------

